# Photographing protests in the UK - assistance and input needed



## editor (Apr 15, 2009)

In reaction to some of the stuff that happened at G20, I'm writing a guide to 'Photographing protests in the UK' to accompany the Photographers Rights And The Law In The UK piece.

Here's my first draft. I'd appreciate any further ideas, extra links etc. (note: internal links don't work/spellcheck to be done!)



> *Photographing protests in the  UK*
> Tips for film makers and  photographers.
> 
> With increasing incidents of the police 'kettling'  protesters at demos (i.e. holding them in a cordon for lengthy periods) and  growing reports of the police (illegally) forcing photographers to delete their  images, we've put together this brief guide to help ensure that your material  remains safe and gets published.
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2009)

It's now online: http://www.urban75.org/photos/photographing-protests.html


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 15, 2009)

One thing I've noticed is that people defending police attacks often want to say stuff like: 'You don't know what was happening 30s before that might have justified the officer clubbing that soap-dodging trouble-maker. They might have been giving cheek/trying to impale him on a scaffolding pole/whatever.' Another thing they quite often want to do is try to blur the distinction between a different time and/or place in which protester violence occurred and a peaceful setting in which police violence occurred, using one to justify the other somehow. Establishing a clear context, as is done in the longer version of the attack on the tiny woman by Robocop, helps to counter that sort of stuff. 

Now I'm no expert, but I used to know a TV producer/director specialising in documentaries very well years ago and it was clear that she had a number of rules of thumb about this sort of stuff, that there was some technique to be learned there. Perhaps someone with e.g. TV production experience can offer some advice on establishing context, telling the story clearly etc.


----------



## pk (Apr 15, 2009)

Providing balanced context relies on the ability to have a camera recording for long enough without getting it cracked or confiscated from scared cops who don't like to wear their ID numbers.

The legal situation will amost always depend on the individual clip, it's not a catch all, and the final decision to broadcast will be with the main editor.

Another way to ensure the few cameras there are given the best chance to collect evidence is to flood the front line of supporters with cameras, whether working or not, some good images of cops thwacking cameras out of the hands of the public or simply grabbing them might sway the opinions of the more fuckwitted Daily Wail readers who think the cops do no wrong.
Obviously a broken camera looks functional if it's being stared at convincingly, and since there's no law against filming a small minority of thugs who just happen to have a tit on their head, the more the merrier. Ring around family and friends to see how many old video cameras and cameraphones that are no longer wanted. Share them out during the demo.

There are a range of camera systems for the dedicated video enthusiast which are sold on the covert technology/surveillance markets, they start at £80 and go up rapidly, but it's feasable to get a wireless or hidden camera set-up for around £250/£300.

I can supply the details once I've checked prices out.

Another thing I can do is image enhancement, particularly video images, and also data retrieval from cameras that have had images forcefully deleted.

Doesn't always work. Happy to try for free if anyone needs help with this.


----------



## pk (Apr 15, 2009)

"Klix" is a good software package for Macs that can help with data recovery, and there are pro firms who can do this for a small fee if it's important enough.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 15, 2009)

Seems like a great article to me editor, but I haven't got any decent knowledge to add.


----------



## il_bastardo (Apr 15, 2009)

Police clearly didn't want the press to bear witness at The Bank of England, as they told them to _go away_ while they _resolved a situation_. Wrongfully citing section 14 of the public order act they said that if they didn't go, they'd be arrested. video here......

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/video/2009/apr/15/g20-protests-police-press

Section 14 is designed to prevent "serious public disorder, serious criminal damage or serious disruption to the life of the community". The police may use the act to impose restrictions on demonstrations including location, duration and number of protestors to keep public order, however it is not designed to prevent reporters covering news events.


Met denials.......
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/apr/08/g20-protest-police-apology-photographers

A spokeswoman from the Met later apologised to journalists who _may have been caught up_ in the police action against protesters.

"Section 14 was applied outside the Bank of England to disperse protesters," she said. "There may have been some photographers caught up in that. If so we apologise. We respect the right of photographers to cover current events."

The spokeswoman denies reports that the Met have admitted that it incorrectly applied section 14 measures during the G20 clashes.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 15, 2009)

Fantastic stuff ed.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 15, 2009)

Good point on the data recovery.

Maybe mention taking an extra battery at the same time as taking an extra card - that counts for phones too, particularly if you're emailing a lot of pictures/video, which can eat up your battery life.

For that matter, maybe an extra camera in case your main one gets grabbed or broken. You can get tiny digitals from almost anywhere (supermarkets, Maplins etc) for twenty or thirty quid. The quality may not be great but they're enough to identify somebody, and you can stick them in a pocket, down your pants etc.


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Might be interesting to ask the following questions:

Is it better to be inside or outside police lines? Are you there as a protestor or a journalist, and does it make any difference? Are you aiming to get photos of police hitting people, of people protesting, or of something else? Where are good places to post up your photos? What are you trying to show/what story are you trying to tell - and what kind of shots are good for doing this? What are good ways of protecting your equipment? Is it necessary to obscure protestors faces if you post photos online and if so when?


----------



## shaman75 (Apr 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

maybe something along the lines of "_keep mobile_" or "_keep moving_" as it makes it much more difficult to be confined to one space? i know that seems obvious but i am still astounded at how many people get kettled tbf.

but generally a good set of principles imo. altho i did read a recent account from a press photographer who got battered despite his credentials so you may want to include some caveat. but i'm very glad to see "being polite" high up. its amazing how much difference basic civility (and confidence) can make. good stuff


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> maybe something along the lines of "_keep mobile_" or "_keep moving_" as it makes it much more difficult to be confined to one space? i know that seems obvious but i am still astounded at how many people get kettled tbf.


But if the police are operating inner and outer cordons then you are either in the protest/crowd - with and actual demo to photograph - or you end up banished somewhere down the road with nothing to see. If the crowd/demo is in one place (eg outside a building etc) then 'keep moving' would mean moving away from the desired target of the protest. In other words it all depends on what the focus of the demo is - 'keep moving' doesn't apply in some circumstances.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 15, 2009)

I would add some advice to "keep checking what is happening behind you, regular checks over the shoulder will stop you from being kettled or blocked in"

It worked for me at Bank. It's too easy to spend all your time looking at the action and not notice that the police have formed a secondary line behind you.

(BTW editor I saw you again at the protest, next time I will come up and say hi I promise)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

_float_ said:


> But if the police are operating inner and outer cordons then you are either in the protest/crowd - with and actual demo to photograph - or you end up banished somewhere down the road with nothing to see. If the crowd/demo is in one place (eg outside a building etc) then 'keep moving' would mean moving away from the desired target of the protest. In other words it all depends on what the focus of the demo is - 'keep moving' doesn't apply in some circumstances.


where did i say it doesn't? but there isn't much harm with trying to make sure that people do realise to keep mobile in the first place to avoid inner/outer/copper-bottomed kettles in the first place perhaps?


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

If the protest has been called for one spot (eg outside an embassy, outside the bank of england, outside the carbon exchange, outside parliament) then how mobile can the protestors actually be, without walking away from the protest or not turning up at the location in the first place?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

_float_ said:


> If the protest has been called for one spot (eg outside an embassy, outside the bank of england, outside the carbon exchange, outside parliament) then how mobile can the protestors actually be, without walking away from the protest or not turning up at the location in the first place?


i don't know sherlock, you tell me.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 15, 2009)

Something about removing exif metadata from photos if you want to put them on the net and want to make sure other details can't be obtained by viewers. ?


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i don't know sherlock, you tell me.


If the protest is specifically in one location the protestors going there and joining it can't be that mobile and there is little point in trying to avoid a kettle. My advice would be either for protestors to get logistically prepared for being inside a kettle or for the organisers to plan something that isn't tied to one single location. Fair enough - if someone only wants to turn up as a spectator and leave 'early' (or when they choose), then they may well have to locate themselves some way off from the main demonstration, but this may be no good for taking decent photos or for joining the main protest at a specific location.


----------



## pk (Apr 15, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> Something about removing exif metadata from photos if you want to put them on the net and want to make sure other details can't be obtained by viewers. ?



Good call.

Best not to host pictures on Flickr along with your Auntie Mary and your first holy communion.

Use Imageshack (or other free hosting sites) to stick them up until you find a safer home for them. Don't group them up with personal pictures.


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Why not? Plenty of people have no reason to hide their identity - they talk to journalists giving their real names and post their accounts of what happened and photos on their blogs. If someone had something to hide then obviously they wouldn't identify themselves, but there are a vast number of people who post up photos from demos and protests on their flickr accounts or on their blogs.

It might be more useful to list the circumstances where your photos might get you in trouble, to illustrate the point you are making.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

_float_ said:


> If the protest is specifically in one location the protestors going there and joining it can't be that mobile and there is little point in trying to avoid a kettle. My advice would be either for protestors to get logistically prepared for being inside a kettle or for the organisers to plan something that isn't tied to one single location. Fair enough - if someone only wants to turn up as a spectator and leave 'early' (or when they choose), then they may well have to locate themselves some way off from the main demonstration, but this may be no good for taking decent photos or for joining the main protest at a specific location.


Sorry, but there is actually quite a lot of point in trying to avoid a kettle in the first place. I don't see the fault with raising this pov. 

You make some distinction between protestors and organisors, which is slightly peculiar to me. And you say _'If someone wants to be a spectator' _- then what is a photographer but a mobile spectator who also happens to usefully record what's going on? At least on the basis that you're focussing on to some extent imo.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 15, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Good point on the data recovery.
> 
> Maybe mention taking an extra battery at the same time as taking an extra card - that counts for phones too, particularly if you're emailing a lot of pictures/video, which can eat up your battery life.
> 
> For that matter, maybe an extra camera in case your main one gets grabbed or broken. You can get tiny digitals from almost anywhere (supermarkets, Maplins etc) for twenty or thirty quid. The quality may not be great but they're enough to identify somebody, and you can stick them in a pocket, down your pants etc.



We have for a while been playing around with remote and wireless web cams, we have got a good distance from the lap (ie the recever) the images not that good as yet, we have noticed of late Police with a little camera on the ear, filming stuff, love to know how that works and would it be possible for us to turn it round?

Ie protesters all have a remote camera on them filming the protest, twiiter on the day proved one hell of a tool, for fast of ease communication, it come into its own at climate camp, but as here is read by all least said etc, but it worked.


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Sorry, but there is actually quite a lot of point in trying to avoid a kettle in the first place.


How could someone at the climate camp actually avoid the kettle?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

_float_ said:


> How could someone at the climate camp actually avoid the kettle?


by being alive to the fact that the cops were never going to let them stay there for 24 hours (imo). by being prepared to take alternative action(s). even more imagination!? and that certainly isn't intended to denigrate anyone there, nor anyone else who was taking pictures. or anywhere else for that matter god forbid. 

but i would point out that ed posted a thread asking for opinions on _his_ guide to taking photos in such situations. i made a suggestion. whereas you haven't really come up with much that is practical so far by contrast. other than a lot of questions tbh.


----------



## shaman75 (Apr 15, 2009)

I avoided the kettle at bank and spent the afternoon behind some police vans, a line of officers, about 5 people deep of crowd and some 10+ metres from the actual kettle line.

Very difficult to record anything useful if you are so far removed from the situation.

Take a step-ladder if you do plan to remain outside.  And someone to hold it.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Apr 15, 2009)

In order to increase the evidential value of your photos/video should they be used in court:

1. Set the clock on your camera accurately and include an accurate public clock (e.g. at a railway station) in a picture to show that you have done so.
2. Take a couple of wide angle context shots to show the location.  
3. Don't delete any pictures, even if they are crap.  
4. When you get home, copy all your pictures directly from the cards unaltered to CD or DVD and finalise/close the disk.  
5. Write a brief statement, signed and dated, stating what you have done (i.e. nothing!)
with the images on the disks. 

Points 3 to 5 were part of draft Home Office guidelines on digital photographic evidence, I guess the current guidelines are similar.  The idea is that the CD or DVD becomes the equivalent of a "negative".  

To lend as much credibility to your pictures as possible, keep everything - the apparently unimportant/uninteresting  images taken before and after an incident might help confirm the evidence and might support someone else's better pictures.


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> by being alive to the fact that the cops were never going to let them stay there for 24 hours (imo). by being prepared to take alternative action(s). even more imagination!?


Very vague suggestions. I'd suggest that someone going to the climate camp couldn't really do much to avoid being kettled.


> other than a lot of questions tbh.


I've suggested that these are questions that people who haven't done any protest photography might have. I have only taken photos once - on an uneventful anti-war march back in 2003 - and I am not a photographer so I am not going to pretend that I have the answers. As someone who might b tempted to turn up and take some photos these are the kind of questions that I would ask Editor. These are my suggestions about his guide - ie as a consumer/reader - which are just as valid as yours.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 15, 2009)

Struwwelpeter said:


> 1. Set the clock on your camera accurately and include an accurate public clock (e.g. at a railway station) in a picture to show that you have done so.
> .



That was the only point i was going to add.  Otherwise, great work.  Maybe see if Indymedia (and others) want a copy?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

_float_ said:


> Very vague suggestions. I'd suggest that someone going to the climate camp couldn't really do much to avoid being kettled.
> I've suggested that these are questions that people who haven't done any protest photography might have. I have only taken photos once - on an uneventful anti-war march back in 2003 - and I am not a photographer so I am not going to pretend that I have the answers. As someone who might b tempted to turn up and take some photos these are the kind of questions that I would ask Editor. These are my suggestions about his guide - ie as a consumer/reader - which are just as valid as yours.


well, may i suggest that you stop watching the tv and actually get out there and experience the damned things, so that you can begin to comment on them with any degree of insight? maybe?


----------



## _float_ (Apr 15, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well, may i suggest that you stop watching the tv and actually get out there and experience the damned things, so that you can begin to comment on them with any degree of insight? maybe?


I have been to plenty of protests in the past thanks, even involved in organising them as well. I have plenty enough insight - feel free to argue your case against anything I have posted. I have little experience of *photography* at protests, which is not the same thing.

As for "insight", you haven't actually said what people could do to avoid getting kettled at the climate camp apart from extremely vague platitudes. Apart from not having a climate camp and instead doing something entirely ifferent - ie not an option for a random on-the-day attendee - I am arguing that thre is little someone could do at the camp except be prepared for the kettle.

However discussing the specifics of this and playing some I'm-a-more-authentic-protestor-than-you point-scoring game is not the topic of this thread so I will leave it there, thanks.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

_float_ said:


> I have been to plenty of protests in the past thanks, even involved in organising them as well. I have plenty enough insight - feel free to argue your case against anything I have posted. I have little experience of *photography* at protests, which is not the same thing.
> 
> As for "insight", you haven't actually said what people could do to avoid getting kettled at the climate camp apart from extremely vague platitudes. Apart from not having a climate camp and instead doing something entirely ifferent - ie not an option for a random on-the-day attendee - I am arguing that thre is little someone could do at the camp except be prepared for the kettle.
> 
> However discussing the specifics of this and playing some I'm-a-more-authentic-protestor-than-you point-scoring game is not the topic of this thread so I will leave it there, thanks.


....


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the (on-topic) contributions, some of which were very useful. Cheers, folks.

I've added a few more paragraphs to the article, although I'm trying hard to keep it fairly short and sweet and not suffer 'scope creep.'

Tell me what you think!


----------



## chainsaw cat (Apr 15, 2009)

Tactic I saw/heard about in NI (I was at a protest or two  )

Despite the cumbersome early model vid cams it seemed to me a v. good plan: 

Team up.

If one of you is getting in to an altercation over the filming/shooting with a copper, the other can get the altercation on tape, either ostentatiously or surreptitiously. 


This was done as a rehearsed move (a drill in Army speak) by Republicans at demos... the guy who was being, ahem, 'reasoned with' about handing over the camera shouted a set phrase - I seem to recall 'go 57!' - and suddenly there was another fella there filming the 'discussion'. I heard that on occasion there could be a 3rd and even a 4th - nowadays with so much cheap technology you could get a proper daisy chain going.

The very good points made earlier in the thread about the ins/outs of coppers deleting images and siezing or damaging cameras could be shown up in reality.

You need to rehearse things like that to make them work.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2009)

chainsaw cat said:


> This was done as a rehearsed move (a drill in Army speak) by Republicans at demos... the guy who was being, ahem, 'reasoned with' about handing over the camera shouted a set phrase - I seem to recall 'go 57!' - and suddenly there was another fella there filming the 'discussion'. I heard that on occasion there could be a 3rd and even a 4th - nowadays with so much cheap technology you could get a proper daisy chain going.


I think that's a little outside of the remit for this guide, but I have just added this: "the more crappy you make the [camera] look, the less you are likely to attract unwanted attention from cops (obviously, its a different story if you're walking around with a full BBC pro crew)"

I've definitely noticed this at demos. Police don't like big flash cameras shoved in their faces, so I prefer to also take a compact camera if I'm going to be mixing it up.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for this, have asked people to pass it around. FYI Editor: There's a missing half-sentence though, not sure what the people 'may be doing....' 



> The police may be able to incarcerate protesters in cordons, but new mobile streaming technologies will make it a redundant gesture. The people may be


----------



## e19896 (Apr 16, 2009)

'You don't have a choice, you either go away now or you can spend the rest of your day in a cell, I'm giving you the option,' the senior police officer is seen telling press members.

To watch the entire video, shot by freelance photographer and videographer Jason Parkinson, head over to The Guardian here.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 16, 2009)

_float_ said:


> Why not? Plenty of people have no reason to hide their identity - they talk to journalists giving their real names and post their accounts of what happened and photos on their blogs. If someone had something to hide then obviously they wouldn't identify themselves, but there are a vast number of people who post up photos from demos and protests on their flickr accounts or on their blogs.
> 
> It might be more useful to list the circumstances where your photos might get you in trouble, to illustrate the point you are making.



well two reasons one is obviously that they can easiley identify you, which may make it harder for you to get shots next time as you may turn up on a list somewhere which then means if they decide to prosicute under an outirght abuse of the anti terrorism laws, which even though in all likelihood would fail in court would and does tied you up and "give" reason to confiscate camera's etc.

the other is that they may simply phone up the host and say take it down all of it which will include all your other photos...

other things don't assume you are protected behind the lens.  if at all possible have a 'wingman' so that you aren't caught out.

if possible set your camera to burst mode which shoots a series of shots in quick sucession.  often when something kicks off it'll be the chain of events which is important to document one or two shots of someone being attacked by police or other forces is all very news week but a sucession of photos showing an attack is evidence of an assult.  

if at all possible get acredditation, news card, press card, someones local rag to say you are freelace for them through to you grans knitting circles quarterly newsletter.  it won't help when being phyiscally assualted however you can use it to prevent loss of equipment cards etc by saying you have acredditation.  

if at all possilbe join the NUJ or local photographic union. 

wear protective head gear, frontline shooting will often involved you getting klonked on the head regardless of intention on either site as when you are chimping behind a camera your head will usually be below others head height in sudden movements of people regardless of whether it's protestors or police your head will get knocked about. 

if you are using slr type kit over compacts or mobile then consider investing in some camera armour.  rubberised protective shell for your kit which will provide you with an extra level of protection (but not infailable they will kill your camera if they can).

Learn the law verbatium.  what can you film where can you film etc and have the number of someone you can call in the event of arrest.

work out what you are there to do are you on a demo taking photos taking photos of a demo or recording images for use as possible evidence.

place yourself in the demo according to which of those you are intending to do.

Get camera insurance cos it fell off the coffee table at home unless of course you're face has been splashed across the tv and net 

when you arrive at a slow or slowing part of the demo take some shots of your surroudings which are in the general direction of possible confrontation points and keep these as the begining shots of the card.  this helps if you are asked to show people your shots and you think they may ask you to delete it, when asked scroll forwards on your camera to the first of these images which is in that general direction.  show them this with nothing in it which is incriminating.

If your camera has a setting disable review/preview on the screen again if someone asks press the review button whilst telling them it's broken and show them it's broken. 

---------

Getting images out of places.

memory cards are more important than kit.  if they are looking like they are going to take the camera take the memory card out this is also where a 'wingman' can be useful hand the card to them and get them to scarper into the crowd. 

if you can afford it wifi transmitter to a hard drive elsewhere (could be on your 'wingman') 

there are ways to bury photos in ipods and disablling laptops with protected hidden files partition hard drives etc which can protect your images.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 16, 2009)

I do far to much protest-football photography, to understand much of what has been said here, i allways take another person, allways have a vid-mobile and a shit point n shoot, i like a certan make of mobile phone due to there sd card capcity and when time i will allways upload by ftp to a remote server any images by said phone..

The info here is not much i could disagree with, and even ive learnt a few nifty little tricks, a thought would be to get all this toghther, then pdf it, also do it as a download.

This page is now bookmarked, in time ill copy some of the info into open office, but one is shit at getting info like this toghther if there is anyone who feels like the task it would be of use..

Plus also people writeing about there own experance how it worked for them section would of use, if this happens ill write something, i can not add enough haveing a friend with you who is good at photography has proven to be very much of use.


----------



## ymu (Apr 16, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Good point on the data recovery.
> 
> Maybe mention taking an extra battery at the same time as taking an extra card - that counts for phones too, particularly if you're emailing a lot of pictures/video, which can eat up your battery life.


The wind-up chargers are getting better. I have a pull string one, which has a fitting for the major makes of phone and a mini-USB so it does for the phone, camera and SatNav in emergencies. It also has a cigarette-lighter adapter which will fit all your future phones, so very good value all-in-all.

http://www.millets.co.uk/travel/travel-essentials/product/118950.html


----------



## pesh (Apr 16, 2009)

running a firewire cable from a video camera to a portable DV recorder in your coat pocket would ensure having a backup copy of footage should your camera get taken off you...


----------



## Fruitloop (Apr 16, 2009)

Has this little beauty been posted on any of the relevant threads?:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/apr/16/police-delete-tourist-photos


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2009)

Fruitloop said:


> Has this little beauty been posted on any of the relevant threads?:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/apr/16/police-delete-tourist-photos


Good grief. I'll add that to my growing list of case studies.


----------



## ethel (Apr 16, 2009)

just saw this being retweeted on twitter


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 16, 2009)

Fruitloop said:


> Has this little beauty been posted on any of the relevant threads?:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/apr/16/police-delete-tourist-photos



fucking hell. it's getting more like soviet russia


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Apr 16, 2009)

Fruitloop said:


> Has this little beauty been posted on any of the relevant threads?:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/apr/16/police-delete-tourist-photos





but on second thoughts, it was only a matter of time...

Can the Met now be sued by the English Tourist Board?


----------



## bemused (Apr 16, 2009)

Come to something when people feel the need to publish guides about things that are completely legal. Depressing.

Next week ... how to legally cross the road.


----------



## Snorkelboy (Apr 16, 2009)

Struwwelpeter said:


> In order to increase the evidential value of your photos/video should they be used in court:
> 
> 1. Set the clock on your camera accurately and include an accurate public clock (e.g. at a railway station) in a picture to show that you have done so.
> 2. Take a couple of wide angle context shots to show the location.
> ...



Good advice.  If you really want to go the whole hog some burning software gives you the opportunity to print a log of the task you've just done.  It looks like gibberish, but increases the strength of your chain of evidence.  (It basically shows tha you've burned the pics straight from the card at a particular time with no monkey business)


----------



## sim667 (Apr 28, 2009)

> However, in some circumstances, the police may be authorised to confiscate your film or memory cards as evidence but they are still not authorised to delete any images.



Im pretty sure they're only allowed to confiscate a legal item if they have a warrant to do so.....

I do believe they are allowed to ask for a copy, but there is no legal obligation to do so unless it is counted as evidence for an open case.

This might give you some good info too.

 on youtube....... we had a big debate about police harrassment of photographers on the AVForums, and darren pollard was someone who was consistently brought up.

Hope that all helps


----------



## OpenWatch (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello!

We at the OpenWatch project develop technology for this kind of thing! Our website is here:
http://openwatch.net/

We have produced an Android app which secretly records video and audio, then uploads it to our anonymous servers so that we can publish the data!

Please include us on your list of protesting tools!
R


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2011)

I was thinking about taking my D200 on saturday...... what comeback have i got if the met do confiscate it/smash it? Can I claim the money for replacement if smashed? Or will i get it back if confiscated?

Thats what bothers me more than anything camera wise.......


----------



## Mation (Mar 24, 2011)

OpenWatch said:


> Hello!
> 
> We at the OpenWatch project develop technology for this kind of thing! Our website is here:
> http://openwatch.net/
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I was thinking about taking my D200 on saturday...... what comeback have i got if the met do confiscate it/smash it? Can I claim the money for replacement if smashed? Or will i get it back if confiscated?


Unless you're wielding it above your head like a medieval ball and chain I can't think why the Met would want to smash up your camera  or confiscate it.



OpenWatch said:


> We have produced an Android app which secretly records video and audio, then uploads it to our anonymous servers so that we can publish the data!
> 
> Please include us on your list of protesting tools!
> R


Let me just double check what it is you're doing, and I'll add it shortly if it's cool.


----------



## shaman75 (Mar 25, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I was thinking about taking my D200 on saturday...... what comeback have i got if the met do confiscate it/smash it? Can I claim the money for replacement if smashed? Or will i get it back if confiscated?
> 
> Thats what bothers me more than anything camera wise.......


 
unsure. you can claim for damages i think, as they gave me a form after g20 when my video camera got damged.  never pursued it tho.

other than that i've taken my d80 to the G20 and the student protests with no damage sustained.  and there are usually loads of slr's on display.

can't see why they'd want to confiscate it unless they thought it was used to bludgeon someone or something.


----------



## consumer135 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Image stabilisation*

Action shots, shots where you are panning, zooming, running or being hit often turn out blurry. Anyone got any recommendations or tried one of these:







http://gopro.com/


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 25, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I was thinking about taking my D200 on saturday...... what comeback have i got if the met do confiscate it/smash it? Can I claim the money for replacement if smashed? Or will i get it back if confiscated?
> 
> Thats what bothers me more than anything camera wise.......


 
Hiya
Only downside is that most insurance policies have an exclusion for riots/civil disorder etc. (My business insurance says that if I get caught up in anything, I have to be running away from it - then a claim's ok. If I go to specifically photograph a protest & it turns ugly, then it's not covered)

If the Met confiscate your camera, you should get a receipt for it & it'd have to contain something that's potential evidence (I would have thought) ... 

Though, that said, Brighton Police did grab someones camera phone & leg it at the last ENA march in Brighton in August last year - there was fair amount of chatter about that afterwards & a complaint was made - not sure of the outcome of that though. Might be something more up to date if you do some googling

I do know that several photographers had cameras targetted & damaged at the Dec 9th protest last year - baton thumps


----------



## sim667 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ill probably take it i think...

If i spend my life thinking 'What if.....?' when it comes to my camera ill never actually take any photos.

Im not intending on getting twatted by a baton, so that will apply to my camera too.....


----------

